# Well, it's over... I hope.



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Yesterday I received a credit back into my account from a certain vendor. It was an "acceptable" amount for the shipping and dead and mislabeled plants/fish.

Most of you know who/what I am talking about - Without trying to pick up the last thread (please don't anyone else do it either) to the front of the line again and get everyone in a feeding frenzy, I thought of it fair to mention that posting a new thread saying that after almost 5 months, the issue appears to be closed. 


It appears the credit was directly from the vendor, and not Amex - although I cannot be sure. I still have not heard directly from AMEX or the vendor - and I hope this is finally over.

Kay-sera-sera....

- Jeff


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad things finally worked out for the best. If it was directly from a vendor, then maybe they're taking a step in the right direction of improving their relations which is only good for both the customers and the business. Maybe they finally saw it your way. 

-John N.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, I had an idea of which vendor this was, but I had to search the last thread to be sure. All I can say is that it is great you got your money back and NEVER deal with them again. I will NEVER deal with this nameless vendor again either....after being sent mis-identified plants and diseased fish and shrimp that wiped out half of my tank. Not to mention it took over a year to get rid of the Utricularia infestion I got from their plants. Before the "rare" mosses were as available as they are now they sent me java moss in place of the rare christmas moss I ordered. They basically told me I am an idiot and hobbyists don't know how to identify plants like they do. 

Enough of us on this forum have made this mistake and I hope others don't follow in our footsteps.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Glad to hear of your good news, Jeff.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you did a charge back with AMEX, filled out their forms and so forth, then the credit back to your card was from AMEX. When you do a charge back, the credit card company takes the money directly out of the vendors bank account or out of the vendors payments from the credit card company. They also charge the vendor an additional 25 to 50 dollars. Its like having a bounced check. If the vendor disputes it, they must show evidence of the order being delivered. Then the money is returned to the vendor, and it may or may not be taken back from you depending on the amount and circumstances. It also depends on your history of how many charge back s you have done

The vendor can credit the card without a penalty within 30 days, but it is a separate action from a charge back. If you do a charge back without telling the vendor and the vendor does a credit, the vendor ends up paying twice.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crap*

I like this website and the people on it very, very much.

This is where I go when I want to spend time with friends that happen to share the same hobby and in general are EXTREMELY HELPFUL and friendly and encouraging and nice.

This is not in latin or legal language or scientific language that goes on for 5-10 pages. I am not a lawyer, nor do I pretend to be one, or work for one, or live with one, or sleep with one, or personally know one at the moment, or a chemist, or a biologist. I won't make you read 5-10 pages that hurt your brain.

BUT!! :hand:

If you don't have something 'nice' to say, please do not say anything at all.

If you have a PROBLEM, take it to someone you know and trust from this website and ask them for HELP.

If you have something POSITIVE to say, please share. 
If you do NOT, please take it offline.

OR put in a FORUM called - crap, bad day, rip off, lost $$, *help me*, I got suckered. Something to give us a heads up that we are about to encounter someone in a _bad mood, or really, really, bad stuff._

I come here because I like the people, I like the vendors, I like the fish, I like the plants, I like the aquariums and the photographs, and I like people with a good sense of humor.

There is more than enough stuff in life to put us all in a bad mood for a bit.

I come here because I like it.

I am glad that everything worked out for you.

I hope your fish and plants are very happy and healthy in your tank.

Thank you for your patience with me and my sense of humor.

This is where I come for fun between my 2 jobs working 7 days a week.

I hope you like it too.

And if you ever need a 'reality' check - go to www.insulin-pumpers.org and see what people go through that are having a REALLY BAD DAY. Or are true heros and troopers.

Meanwhile, let's all enjoy the fishies and BEAUTIFUL aquariums.

My Betta and Plants are doing AWESOME today at the office.

THANK YOU SEACHEM!!

:tea:


----------

